# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo демонстрирует сильную динамику и самую высокую квартальную выручку

## Labs

Самая высокая квартальная выручка за последние четыре года (с III квартала 2014/2015 финансового года) — $14 млрд, что соответствует росту на 8,5% год к году; показатель растет уже шестой квартал подряд.Самая высокая прибыль до налогообложения за весь период существования компании — $350 млн (выросла на 133.Зафиксирована чистая прибыль в размере $233 млн за квартал, что демонстрирует заметное улучшение по сравнению с убытком в размере $289 млн в том же квартале прошлого года;Основные достижения различных направлений бизнеса:продажи ПК и Умных устройств установили рекорд и составили $10,7 млрд (рост 11,6% год к году), компания уверенно сохраняет статус мирового лидера в сегменте с долей рынка 24,6%;подразделение Mobile Business Group добилось прибыльности впервые с момента приобретения Motorola, впечатляющим достижением стал рост продаж в Северной Америке, превысивший рост всего рынка на 40%, а продажи в Китае увеличились за год в 4 раза;подразделение Data Center Group динамично росло за счет продуктов Hyperscale и Software Defined Infrastructure и увеличило свой отрыв от конкурентов в рейтинге топ-500 суперкомпьютеров, сохраняя позицию лидера.*М**инск, 25 февраля 2019 г. —* Компания *Lenovo Group* (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) обнародовала результаты за III квартал 2018 финансового года, завершившийся 31 декабря 2018 года. Группа продемонстрировала максимальную выручку за последние 4 года в размере $14 млрд, что на 8,5% превышает показатель за аналогичный период предыдущего года (и выше на 12,8%, если исключить валютный фактор). Компания отчиталась о высокой доналоговой прибыли в размере $350 млн (рост на 133%, или на $200 млн год к году), это абсолютный рекорд за всю историю компании. Все направления бизнеса продолжили улучшать свои показатели.

Группа продемонстрировала чистую прибыль в размере $233 млн в отчетном квартале, что представляет собой заметное улучшение по сравнению с убытком в размере $289 млн в том же квартале прошлого года. Базовая прибыль на акцию в III квартале составила 1,96 цента США, или 15,35 гонконгского цента.

«Когда мы начали свое движение в сторону интеллектуальной трансформации, нашей целью было сохранить и ускорить темпы роста бизнеса Lenovo, при этом продолжая предоставлять нашим клиентам и партнерам лучшие образцы интернета вещей, умной инфраструктуры и умных интегрированных решений. Мы добились этого и даже сделали больше: закрепили свой статус лидера отрасли и наиболее активно развивающейся технологической компании. Больше всего меня радует тот факт, что Lenovo находится в общем тренде отрасли. Мы сильны, что демонстрируют рекордные результаты квартала, и становимся только сильнее», — сказал председатель совета директоров и исполнительный директор Lenovo Ян Юанькинь (Yuanqing Yang). 

*Обзор результатов подразделений компании**:*

Подразделение Умных устройств (IDG) добилось рекордного объема выручки и прибыли; выручка растет третий квартал подряд, увеличившись год к году на 6,2% (до $12,4 млрд).
Продажи *ПК и Умных устройств* установили рекорд и составили $10,7 млрд (рост 11,6% год к году), продолжив сильную динамику предыдущего квартала. Рост в сегменте ПК составил 16%, обогнав рынок более чем на 17 процентных пунктов, рентабельность по прибыли до налогов тоже выросла. Lenovo уверенно сохраняет статус мирового лидера в сегменте с долей рынка 24,6%. Фокусировка на быстрорастущих и премиальных сегментах, таких как рабочие станции, тонкие и легкие устройства, а также визуальные решения, помогла обогнать рост рынка более чем на 30 пунктов, рынок игровых устройств — на 16 пунктов, а Chromebook — на 220 пунктов.*Подразделение Mobile Business Group* *(MBG),* действующее в рамках IDG, сообщило о первом прибыльном периоде с момента приобретения бизнеса Motorola в октябре 2014 года. Это достижение стало результатом тщательного воплощения стратегии Lenovo по сокращению издержек, выстраиванию портфеля продуктов Группы и фокусировке на основных рынках. Заметным достижением стал прорыв на североамериканском направлении, где продажи группы обогнали рост рынка на 40 пунктов. Невероятные результаты показывают и некоторые другие географические сегменты MBG: Lenovo сохраняет второе место на рынке Латинской Америки, несмотря на колебания валютных курсов. В Китае, благодаря новой линейке продуктов под брендом Lenovo, Группа смогла увеличить продажи в 4 раза, сохранив высокий уровень доналоговой рентабельности.Подразделение *Lenovo Data Center Group* *(DCG)* сообщило о пятом подряд квартале роста прибыли (при этом рентабельность увеличилась на 3,6 процентного пункта год к году). Выручка повысилась на 31% и составила $1,6 млрд. Примечательно, что DCG продемонстрировала рост по всем географическим сегментам, включая трехзначные показатели прироста в Северной Америке и двухзначные в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе, регионе EMEA и Латинской Америке. Совместное предприятие NetApp, которое начало работу в Китае, еще сильнее укрепляет портфель брендов и расширяет бизнес-возможности группы. Hyperscale еще раз внес значимый вклад в трехзначные темпы роста, а выручка Software Defined Infrastructure (SDI) повысилась почти на 70% год к году. Группа сохраняет лидерство в сегменте суперкомпьютеров, согласно списку топ-500**.

*Трекер IDC: IV квартал 2018 календарного года по отслеживанию компьютерных устройств в личном пользовании. 
**Источник: список топ-500 суперкомпьютеров, 52-е издание, ноябрь 2018 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]; группа поддерживает 140 из 500 крупнейших суперкомпьютеров мира, обгоняя ближайшего конкурента на 56 систем.

*LENOVO GROUP*
*Основные финансовые показатели LENOVO GROUP*
*в третьем финансовом квартале, завершившемся 31 декабря 2018 года*
 (в миллионах долларов, за исключением данных о прибыли на акцию) 



*III кв. 2018/2019*
*III кв. 2017/2018*
*Изм.,* *год к году*

Выручка

14,035
12,939
8%

Валовая прибыль

2,050
1,751
17%

Рентабельность по валовой прибыли

14,6%
13,5%
1,1 pts

Операционные расходы

(1,616)
(1,547)
4%

Отношение расходов к доходам

11,5%
12,0%
0,4 pts

Операционная прибыль

434
204
112%

Другие неоперационные расходы

(84)
(54)
55%

Доналоговая прибыль

350
150
133%

Налоги

(85)
(425)
(80

Прибыль / убыток за период

265
(275)
N/A

Доля миноритарных совладельцев

(32)
(14)
125%

Прибыль / убыток, причитающиеся держателям акций

233
(289)
N/A

    Прибыль на акцию (центы доллара США)
Базовая
Размытая

1,96
1,92
(2,53)
(2,53)
N/A
N/A

----------

